# Ainsa 2017V2



## Handlampe (18. September 2017)

*Ainsa Zwanzigsiebzehn Version Zwo
*​So klingt also die Überschrift im kompletten ausgesprochen, oder vielleicht bleibe ich doch im Folgenden bei der Kurzversion Ainsa17V2.
Kurz zum Hintergrund: Im letzten Jahr, genauer gesagt Mitte März, hatten wir dieser Region in der Mitte der Pyrenäen, schon einen Besuch abgestattet. Aus diesem Grund hatte ich auch damals schon einen kleinen Reisebericht mit vielen bunten Bildern verfasst. 
Dummerweise lagen diese vielen bunten Bilder aber auf diversen vielen Facebookservern, welche die dumme Eigenschaft haben ihre Verlinkung zu ändern, oder werden die Bilder einfach mit Schubkarren von A nach B transportiert, welches ich auch als äußerst Link bezeichnen würde. Naja, meine Kenntnisse in dieser Richtung sind eher beschränkt, das Einzige, was ich dann immer feststellen mußte: Die Bilder wurden über kurz oder lang....eher natürlich über kurz, durch diese formschönen Platzhalter ersetzt, welche auf Dauer dann eher etwas langweilig rüber kommen und nicht wirklich die herrlichen Landschaften und Menschen wieder geben.
Daher werde ich dieses Mal alle Bilder auf den IBC Server hochladen, in der Hoffnung, dass die Halbwertzeit länger als 2 Wochen ist.

Des Weiteren möchte ich noch hinzufügen: Ich schreibe diesen Bericht um einfach auch hier in Deutschland ein wenig Werbung für diese fantastische Bikeregion zu machen. Und in diesem Zusammenhang natürlich auch für 
http://bttpirineo.com/en *ZONA ZERO*
Persönlich haben wir Rafa, einen der Mitbegründer von Zona Zero, schon im letzten Jahr kennengelernt.
Auch dieses Jahr hatten wir das Vergnügen mit ihm zu sprechen bzw. wurden zweimal von ihm geshuttelt. 
Ein sehr netter Zeitgenosse, der bereitwillig Auskunft über alles rund um ZZ gibt: Voraussetzung hier allerdings: Man spricht spanisch bzw. französisch bzw. Handundfüßisch.

Aber jetzt zu den bunten Bildern und zu der Anfahrt: Und die ist zugegebenerweise ganz schön weit:







Wir schauen auf den konzentrierten Fahrer...und wir schauen auf die Restkilometer des Navihandys. 
Da hatten wir noch nicht mal die Hälfte der Anfahrt geschafft, allerdings schon so einige fette französische Falter auf die Haube genommen:


----------



## PHAM (19. September 2017)

Ich war auch im Juli in den Pyrenäen (ist das richtig so?) und im von dir erwähnten BTT Pirineo. Aus deutscher Sicht ist das zwar echt ab vom Schuß und weit weg, aber für mich war es auch total lohnend da hinzufahren. Die Zona Zero ist vom Lebensgefühl, den Trails, den Menschen, der Natur einfach nochmal ganz was anderes als z.B. Finale Ligure, aber auch ganz was anderes als die französische Seite der Pyrenäen. Für mich die Überraschungs-Entdeckung des Sommers!

Ich werde auf jeden Fall zurückkehren in die Zona Zero!

Ich habe für meinen youtube Channel da auch ein paar Videos gemacht, falls jemand Interesse an einem Einblick hat 
Hier die Zona Zero Playlist: 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4Nzq9s9n1STseoERAjfnqftvDriY83wf

Und hier ein Video von einem meiner Lieblingstrails von dort, dem Coasta-Trail:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (19. September 2017)

Hey Ho, ich bin mal gespannt auf den Tollen BERICHT: Habe ja schon einige schöne Bilder auf FB betrachten können.... Bin jetzt nur ein wenig neidisch, dass Ihr jetzt schon zweimal dahin gedüst seid. Für mich aber auch ein Zeichen dafür, dass meine Empfehlung genau auch bei Euch ins Schwarze getroffen hat. Auch für mich eines der TOP 5 Enduro-Reviere in Europa. 

Wann ist ein Neuauflage geplant ? Wenn es zeitlich passt, würden wir sicherlich mitfahren wollen.....


----------



## Trekki (19. September 2017)

Der Eintrittpreis in das Revier ist recht hoch: 20h Fahrzeit. Pro Stecke. D.h. für wenige Tage lohnt es sich einfach nicht. Unsere 2 Wochen fand ich gut gewählt. So passt sowohl der Verhältnis von Reisezeit und Spasszeit, mehr Spasszeit ist konditionell schwierig. Zumindest ohne Ruhetag.

Die Kosten vor Ort sind ok, ich war nur einmal vom Essen enttäuscht. Hotel und Supermarkt sind auf einem Nivau wie hier. Aber von den Essens Highlights möchte ich nichts vorwegnehmen. Da wird @Handlampe sicher alle neidisch machen.


----------



## No Mercy (19. September 2017)

und wann geht’s jetzt hier mal los?

Bilder, wir brauchen Bilder !

gruß
dirk


----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2017)

*Día Una
*​Es war also vollbracht. Wir hatten den kleinen Anfahrtsweg von 1400 km mal locker hinter uns gebracht.
Wir, das ist das Team Tomburg, welches eine lose Ansammlung von zu meist Radfahrenden Menschen ist, die außer dem Hobby und vielleicht noch dem Trikot (welches aber eigentlich auch Hinz und Kunz bekommen kann) so ziemlich nichts miteinander zu tun haben.
So teilte sich das bis zu 14 Personen große Trüppchen dann auch vor Ort in Camper und Hoteler auf.
Im Bild also die Hoteler, vor ihrer Unterkunft in Downtown Aínsa:






Fertig für den ersten Tripp in Spanien, also quasi: TT listo para ZZ
Die Entscheidung für die erste Strecke viel auf die ZZ-06. Praktisch, da die Route fast an den Campern vorbei führte.
Also erstmal  aus den Slums, hinauf in das schicke Ainsa:





Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, hatten hier schon die ersten Mitstreiter ihre Räder verloren und sich auf der Fahrt umgezogen.





Zack....und schon wieder umgezogen. Tja, wenn es dann in die Trails geht, sind die Dame und die Herren wieder ganz schnell bei der Sache.
Und er erste Pfad zeigte uns dann auch direkt: Die Sache hier ist nix für principiante:





Direkt mit dem passenden Gefälle begrüßte uns die Zone Null.
Außerdem begrüßten uns im Auslauf des Falls dann auch noch die Camper, sodaß es nun in kompletter Besetzung weiter gehen konnte:






Irgendwie hatten wir aus dem spanischen übersetzen -und dem Höhenprofil erkennen können: Es sollte dreimal hinunter gehen:
Also dann mal los, in die erste Abfahrt:












Eine Variation aus losem und festem Steinflow durch die Bäume: Ein Träumchen

Und im Hintergrund thront der Monte Magnesium:




...oder so ähnlich.
Und nachdem breiten Grinsen aller Beteiligten, folgte nun der zweite Akt, der den noch ahnungslosen Erstbefahrern der Zona Zero zeigte, wofür das ZZ in den Touren auch noch steht:





*Z*iemlich *z*ermürbend sind dann nämlich auch viele Anstiege.
*Z*um *z*u Fuß gehen bestens geeignet.

Der Ort St. Vicente wurde erreicht, der im weiteren Verlauf unseres Aufenthaltes noch eine wichtige Rolle spielen sollte. Nur soviel: Die großen Herden der pyrenäischen Rindviecher werden wohl für immer der Vergangenheit angehören.
Die Landschaft änderte ihr Bild:










Vorbei an uralten Olivenbäumen zog der Weg nun am Hang entlang.Ein Fest für die Augen:

Außerdem gab es mit Folie überzogene Felsen:




...wer macht sowas?

Die nächste Abfahrt bleibt, wie so viele weitere unbebildert. Das Problem: Je viel Fahrspaß, je wenig Bild.
Die nächsten "Freude am Fahren" Bilder tauchen erst wieder nach ein paar kurzen Irrfahrten auf. Um dem vorschnellen Urteil vorzubeugen: Die meisten Zona Zero Strecken sind wirklich bestens ausgeschildert, wenn der Guide allerdings diese Wegweiser ignoriert und die Gruppe nach seinem selbsterdachten Schema in die Wüste führt, dann können die Jungs von Zona Zero nichts dafür.

Wo war ich stehen geblieben: Achja, FaF
















*Es bleibt zusammen zu fassen:





Konkret krass, geil, der erste Ride, Alder.*


----------



## on any sunday (19. September 2017)

Sieht wie immer schick aus, allerdings ist das nicht in ganz Spananien so http://www.arena-info.com/arena/new...ach-sturz-ueber-gezielt-gespanntes-drahtseil/


----------



## Handlampe (20. September 2017)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sieht wie immer schick aus, allerdings ist das nicht in ganz Spananien so http://www.arena-info.com/arena/new...ach-sturz-ueber-gezielt-gespanntes-drahtseil/



Tja Micha. 
Da sind wir wieder beim Thema:
Spinner gibt es wohl in allen Nationen.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. September 2017)

Hach, wie schön... Adelante!


----------



## Handlampe (21. September 2017)

*Día Dos
*​Meine Berichterstattung konzentriert sich jetzt nur auf die Aktivitäten, bei welchen ich körperlich anwesend war. Ok, das entspricht nicht ganz der Wahrheit. Auf manchen Teilabschnitten gingen mein Körper und mein Geist getrennte Wege...und ich werde trotzdem davon berichten.
Was ich jetzt im speziellen meine: Unsere Gruppe bestand aus vielen Individuen, unter anderem auch aus sehr viel fahrenden Individuen.
Ich nenne diese Individuen jetzt einfach mal: John





Aber nicht nur John, auch andere Mitfahrer hatten am Ende deutlich mehr Kilometer auf der Uhr als ich. Gerne können Diese ihre Erlebnisse und Berichte hier mit einflechten.

Mein heutiger Bericht beschränkt sich auf die ZZ-018.
Mal wieder ein echtes Kinderstreckchen: 11,4 km mit unter 500 Höhenmetern, dazu eine hübsche An und Abfahrt, ein paar Kilometer am Fluß entlang cruisen. Alles easy.
Allerdings, wenn bei ZZ: Roja+ drauf steht, dann ist auch Rot Plus drin.

Die Anfahrt gestaltete sich dann wirklich entspannend:





Es ging zu dem unaussprechlichen Ort: Margudgued (falls Jemand dieses Ding richtig aussprechen kann, bitte Voice-Mail direkt an mich.)
Ab hier startete der Anstieg, vorerst auf Asphalt. Allerdings beinhaltet die Aussage 80% Singletrail auch, das es auf diesen schmalen Dingern auch bergan ging. Und das war dann teilweise ein wenig anstrengend:











Da muß selbst Chris auch mal auf die Zähne beißen:





Aber alles in fantastischer Landschaft:





...und auch Chris fand sein Lachen wieder:





Ansonsten, wie gehabt, von der Abfahrt entstanden nicht wirklich viele Bilder. Nur an diese nette Kurve hatte ich mich platziert:





Ich frage mich, wen oder was da Olivier gesehen hat, scheint auf jeden Fall gruselig gewesen zu sein.





Micha hat das wohl nicht gesehen, er hat auf jeden Fall Spaß





Chris für's Lehrbuch










Barbara überlegt sich gerade noch, ob sie die Kurve fahren möchte.

Am Ende fällt mir die Beurteilung der Abfahrt ziemlich schwer. Ich weiß nur Eins: Das Teil war wieder mal genial, so wie die komplette Runde


----------



## Eifel-Litti (21. September 2017)

und abermals: hach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (21. September 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Gerne können Diese ihre Erlebnisse und Berichte hier mit einflechten.


Den Ball nehme ich doch gerne auf und stelle gleich Meister Handlampe vor ...


 ... wie er sich in der Flussbettauffahrt anstellt: alle stehen und staunen, er meistert's

War das Wetter bisher schon erwähnt?


 
In den 2 Wochen hat es an 2 Vormittagen etwas getröpfelt. Der Rest der Tage war so wie hier zu sehen.
Zur Rampe, an der sich Thomas gerade hochquält: ganz ohne absteigen hat es m.w. keiner geschafft. Im Bild ist die Steigung leider nicht zu erkennen.

Um meinem Ruf gerecht zu werden bin ich vor dieser ZZ018 noch die ZL003 gefahren. Der Namensvorsatz ZL soll "Leicht" andeuten. Leicht stimmt auch, wenn ZZ normal ist. Falls die jemand nachfahren möchte: sehr gut, um einen Eindruck zu bekommen wie die Trails sind.

-trekki


----------



## shmee (22. September 2017)

Oh man, ich will zurück. Auch wenn mir 11km und 500hm noch nie so weh getan haben, alter Schwede (Sueco Vieojo wie der Spanier sagen würde) war das geil.


----------



## Trekki (22. September 2017)

Unsere Übersichtskarte der Schmerzen und Fernweh.
Die angegeben Zeiten (Nr. 18 mit 11km / 452Hm und 2:30h bis 3h) sind durchgängig realistisch.


----------



## jokomen (22. September 2017)

Ich will auch zurück ! Die Erinnerungen werden hier wieder richtig wach gerüttelt.


----------



## Trekki (22. September 2017)

Alle Touren von ZonaZero sind sehr gut auf deren Webseite beschrieben, GPX Dateien stehen zur Verfügung und die meisten Tracks sind auch gut ausgeschildert.
http://bttpirineo.com/en
Tipp: auf Spanisch umschalten, dann werden noch mehr Touren angezeigt. Insbesondere die ZA Dinger (Hochgebirge) sind nur so sichtbar.

Als Beispiel hier das Höhenprofil der ZZ018. "Sendero" sind alle Arten von Fußweg. Also das, wo ein Geländewagen nicht fahren kann. Hier wie auch auf anderen Touren geht einiges durch ein Flussbett. Zur Schneeschmelze wird dieser Abschnitt also auch mit dem Rad nicht fahrbar sein. Andere Sendero Abschnitte sind Singletrail. ZonaZero hat keine Hemmungen steile Singletrails BergAUF zu legen.

Somit sind die 3.30h für 11km und 452Hm durchaus anspruchvoll. Chris hat dies oben Kommentiert "noch nie so weh getan haben, alter Schwede".


----------



## Handlampe (23. September 2017)

*Día tres

Excursionismo
*​Heute waren keine Räder angesagt, außer vielleicht für die Anfahrt, in motorisierter Form. Heute waren die Füße gefragt.
Es sollte in den Nationalpark Ordesa gehen, und Nationalpark heißt absolutes Zweiradverbot.

Das Tor zum Park: Das hübsche Örtchen Torla mit...man will es nicht glauben....Menschen !!





Und sogar ne ganze Menge Menschen. Irgendwie waren wir sowas überhaupt nicht mehr gewohnt. Ansonsten kann man die Region als quasi Menschenleer bezeichnen, wahrscheinlich auch deswegen weil die paar wenigen Leute im Nationalpark unterwegs sind.
Ok, nach 30 Minuten Wartezeit schöckelte uns dann ein Bus über feinstes Rumpelasphaltsträßchen zum eigentlichen Eingang vom Valle Ordesa.
Und die Suche began: Die Suche nach dem Wasserfall:






Aber vorerst gab es im tiefen Tal nur dichten Wald zu bestaunen:





Aber den zumindest in seiner urwaldigsten Form.
Doch dann tauchte endlich das erste fällige Wasser auf:






Und noch Eins:





Herrlisch. Da kann man auch mal ein ausgiebiges Päuschen einlegen.






Und auf dem Rückweg gab es noch Weitere zu bewundern:





Außerdem konnte sich am Wegesrand informiert werden, natürlich in spanisch:





Am großen Busparkplatz wurde dann wieder mal getrennt: Dieses Mal in Bus und Nichtbusfahrer. Die gut 7 Kilometer wieder hinunter nach Torla erwiesen sich dann auch als deutlich Menschenleerer als der Rest und weiterhin landschaftlich ein Gedicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (23. September 2017)

Makeing-of und Talblick zum "auf dem Stein stehen und Wasserfall gucken" Foto.



Hier findet Ihr dies auf einer Karte. Spoiler: diese Stelle wird an einem späteren Tag nochmals zu sehen sein - von oben.

Zum Rückweg der Nichtbusfahrer: der Weg ist zwar strengstens für's Radfahren gesperrt. Es wäre aber ein Traum dort runter zu rollen. Zumindest war es ca. 25 mal das Gesprächsthema, wie es wäre die Strecke mit dem Rad abzufahren.

Noch ein Foto vom Rückweg. Noch ein Wasserfall.


----------



## Trekki (25. September 2017)

*Der dritte Tag**

Heute sind wir in mehreren Gruppen gefahren. Ich kann nur von der Gruppe ZZ003 berichten. Eigendlich eine ganz einfache Tour: im Uhrzeigersinn rund um den Stausee



2 sind komplett gefahren, 2 sind die Ostseite mitgefahren.

Kurzfassung: echt anstrengend. Es sind zwar laut meinem Tacho nur 69.5km bzw. 2054Hm, die haben es aber in sich.






Abfahrt zur Staumauer, am Südende vom Stausee.



 Vorletzte Abfahrt




Irgendwo im letzten drittel, vorletzte Abfahrt.




Eines von vielen verlassenen Dörfern

Dies war gefühlt der wärmste Tag der 2 Wochen. Unterwegs haben wir keine Möglichkeit gefunden Getränker oder andere Nahrung zu kaufen. Am ende der Tour waren wir beide komplett trocken gefahren.


(*) Edit: hiermit ist bewiesen, dass ich bis drei zählen kann. Aber nur bis drei, auch wenn es der vierte Tag war.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (26. September 2017)

Es bleibt dabei: Ihr seid Helden.


----------



## jokomen (26. September 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Dies war gefühlt der wärmste Tag der 2 Wochen. Unterwegs haben wir keine Möglichkeit gefunden Getränker oder andere Nahrung zu kaufen. *Am ende der Tour waren wir beide komplett trocken gefahren*.



Typisch sind die nicht......die hohen Verbrauchswerte. Habt ihr mal den Vergaser überprüfen lassen ? Vielleicht war auch der Luftdruck in den Reifen zu wenig und dadurch der Rollwiderstand zu hoch....Ohne Zwischenstopp zum Auftanken ist die Runde schon schwierig.


----------



## Handlampe (26. September 2017)

*Día cuatro*​
Heute galt für einen kleinen Trupp: Unseren Rekonvaleszent wieder an das Radeln heran zu führen:






Uns Guido hatte sich leider schon im Vorfeld des Trips am Köpfchen verletzt... also, jetzt nicht das Köpfchen...hallo...das Radiusköpfchen ist gemeint, ihr Schmutzfinken. 
Eigentlich war sein Plan gewesen, in den 10 Tagen seiner Anwesenheit so gar kein Fahrrad zu fahren. Cleverer Weise hatte er daher einfach kein Rad mit gebracht um nicht in Versuchung zu kommen. Nur hatte er da die Rechnung ohne seine Kumpane gemacht, gab es doch da welche, die mehrere Räder dabei hatten und Diese dann auch noch verliehen.
So sollte sein Plan also nicht aufgehen.
Da es sich bei der Zona Zero aber nicht um ein Ein- und Wiederaufsteigergebiet handelt, sollte es eine Tour aus der Light Kategorie werden.
Die ZL-05 ist dann tatsächlich komplett Trailbefreit, aber landschaftlich mal wieder sehr fein.


























Zum Abschluß wollten wir dann aber doch nicht ganz ohne Trail vom Rad gehen, so gab es zum Ende dann doch noch den fantastischen flowigen Wellentrail, von dem allerdings wegen Fahrspaß mal wieder keine Bilder existieren.


----------



## Trekki (27. September 2017)

*Der Tag nach dem dritten Tag - also der fünfte *




Peña Montañesa​
Heute waren wir in zwei Gruppen unterwegs. Ich alleine und der Rest woanders. Nicht, dass jemand glaubt es hat Stress gegeben oder so etwas. Mich hat einfach die Beschreibung der ZE04 "Maxiavalanche de la Peña Montañesa" so angefixt, dass ich für nichts anderes zu haben war.
Höhenprofil der ZE04



Also auf sendero (Fußweg) Ziemlich Einfach immer nur runter. Mit einigen Gegenanstiegen. Und vorher irgendwie zum Startpunkt auf 1550m kommen.

Zum Startpunkt war es auch einfach: 15km auf der Landstraße mit ca. 500Hm. Und dann 5km breite Schotterpiste mit weiteren 500Hm.




Am Startpunkt angekommen wurde ich mit einer großartigen Aussicht auf die 3000er am Horizont belohnt.




So ging's auf dem Schotterweg (gelb markiert)




Und so auf einem sehr einfach zu fahrenden Weg durch den Nadelwald direkt unterhalb der Felswand vom Peña Montañesa (oder auch Monte Magnesio).







Nach dem Teil unterhalb der Felswand ging es durch landwirtschaftlich genutzte Flächen.




Die Runde zur Übersicht: Start in Ainsa, über Labuerda, Escalona bis Ceresa über Landstraßen. Schotter bis zum grün markierten Teil. Grün unterhalb der Felswand vom Monte Magnesio (gelb). Auf dem Rückweg noch durch das blau markierte Gebiet: die Mondlandschaft. Dieser Teil wird am letzen Urlaubstag noch eine Rolle spielen.

Abends waren wir wieder zusammen. Hiervon und vom Alternativprogramm haben hoffentlich noch andere Fotos.


----------



## Handlampe (28. September 2017)

*día cinco*​
Mal schauen, wie lange die Bilder auf dem MTB-news Server liegen bleiben, weil unser fünfter Tag so gar nichts mit MTB zu tun hatte.
Mit dem Auto ging es nach Campo, das liegt genau hinter dem Monte Magnesio, an dessen Flanken zur selben Zeit John herumkratzte.

Zu Beginn gab es Helme und Gummianzüge.




Na, schon eine Ahnung?
Nein, nicht Wingsuit fliegen, auch wenn die Anzüge bestimmt gut durch die Luft flutschen würden.

Schöne Menschen in Gummianzügen:





Nein, auch wenn die Helme einen gewissen coolen Streetstyle aufwiesen, es ging nicht zum UnterwasserBMXen.

Bötchen fahren war angesagt:





Nennt sich Rafting. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach: 6-7 Leute pro Boot- Einer hat Ahnung, die anderen schlagen mehr oder weniger planlos auf das teilweise recht schnell fließende Wasser mit Plastikschaufeln ein, in der Hoffnung innerhalb des Schlauches zu bleiben und zu überleben:






Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: EIN RIESENSPASS
Jeder, der es noch nicht probiert hat: Macht's mal.
Bei 30 Grad Außentemperatur macht es dann auch nichts, mal über Bord zu gehen:











Fliegende Kapitäne:





Das Gewinnerboot mit Kapitöse Rebecca aus Argentinien:





Auch für das passende Rahmenprogramm war gesorgt:




Turmspringen mal anders.

Es bleibt nur zu sagen: Ein traumhafter Tag mit jeder Menge Spaß
Ein ganz besonderer Dank und ein großes Lob an:

*Aventura pirineos*
https://www.aventurapirineos.es

Ganz großes Kino.


----------



## Pete04 (28. September 2017)

Endzeitgeil! Danke für's Teilen und Reinhauen!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (28. September 2017)

Und hier die ganz offenbar erforderlichen Richtigstellungen bzw. ergänzenden Hinweise:

- "Gewinner-Boot Rebecca": Ich glaub's ja wohl!
- Wichtig: Der Sprung vom Felsen in den River war bewiesenermaßen knapp 35m hoch. Echt voll ehrlich. Echt jetzt.


----------



## Trekki (29. September 2017)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Die nächsten Tage folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (29. September 2017)

*Sechster Tag*




2 Touren
Vormittags die ZZ004 südlich von Ainsa (im Uhrzeigersinn): hoch auf den Grat oberhalb vom Stausee und dann auf dem Rückweg den Hausberg Partara.
Auf dem Grat gab's einige Fotostellen, ich habe aber nichts selbst geknipst -> bitte um Fotomaterial
Nachmittags dann nochmals die ZL003, die wir am ersten Tag schon gefahren sind. Hier war ich wieder Foto-Faul

*Siebter Tag*



Leider ein verregneter Vormittag und Kommunikationschaos.
Den Vormittag haben wir nur rumgegammelt und Pläne geschmiedet. Um das TT Ziel "Leute verlieren" zu schaffen haben wir die Startzeit dann kurzfristig um 30' nach vorne verlegt und einem nicht Bescheid gegeben. Nachher gab's einen Einlauf.
Zur Tour: 29.5km, 3h Fahrzeit, 952Hm im Gebiet zwischen Ainsa und dem Monte Magnesio



Hier eine Schiebepassage (für einige) bzw. Fotostelle (für andere) mit dem Monte Magensio (Peña Montañesa) im Hintergrund.

Abends dann Menü im Restaurant am Ende vom Universum.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. September 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> *día cinco*​
> Mal schauen, wie lange die Bilder auf dem MTB-news Server liegen bleiben, weil unser fünfter Tag so gar nichts mit MTB zu tun hatte.
> Mit dem Auto ging es nach Campo, das liegt genau hinter dem Monte Magnesio, an dessen Flanken zur selben Zeit John herumkratzte.
> 
> ...




Hamma


----------



## Pete04 (30. September 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Abends dann Menü im Restaurant am Ende vom Universum.


Getzt schon minigans zwei Douglas-Adams-Versteher inne KBU!!! Ein Vollopen und Weidomieren der Tourenbericht wahrlich bietet....


----------



## Handlampe (2. Oktober 2017)

*Día seis*​
So, jetzt hab ich euch schon recht lange auf den sechsten Tag warten lassen....und dann das:

Schon wieder Off-Topic...kein Bike weit und breit.

Aber sehen wir es einfach mal so: Ich stelle hier das Gesamtpacket Ainsa vor, und das beinhaltet halt nicht nur biken. Außerdem bin ich alt, da braucht man auch mal die Abwechslung bzw. die Pause, die als Abwechslung getarnt ist.
Aber jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema:
Die Wasserspiele vom letzten Tag hatten uns extrem gefallen, das wollten wir an diesem Tag in kleinerer Form gerne fort führen.
In einem Prospekt fand Guido eine hübsche Wanderung. Auf spanisch ,dessen ich leider nicht mächtig bin, stand da wohl was von vielen kleinen Wasserfällen und natürlichen Becken, die im Verlaufe der Wanderung immer wieder zum Sprung in's erfrischende Wasser einluden.
Soweit die Theorie.
Aber schon auf der Anfahrt zum Startpunkt dämmerte es uns: Das einzige Wasser, welches hier mit ein wenig mehr Kubikmeter/Minute durch die Berge floss, das befand sich konzentriert in unserem Raftingfluß vom Vortag.
Bei den kleineren Flussläufen sah es dann so aus:






Die natürlichen Becken waren zwar vorhanden, allerdings nur mit Wasser der brackigen Sorte gefüllt, nicht unbedingt sehr einladend, auch wenn manche gerne einen Test gemacht hätten:






Irgendwie hatte ich aber tatsächlich das Gefühl, das sie extra für uns Touries den Wasserhahn doch ganz leicht aufgedreht hatten. Ein winziges Rinnsal tröpfelte teilweise durch das, zugegebener Weise viel zu große Bachbett:






Man male sich jetzt aus, wie lange diese Tröpfchen an diesem Einschnitt gearbeitet haben müssen, um ihn so tief werden zu lassen:






Oder sollte hier zu andern Jahreszeiten doch mehr Wasser fließen???
Trotz Wasserarmut, eine spannende Wanderung durch den Canyon, der auch schon mal in Sackgassen endete:






Auch wenn da über Thomas roter Kappe ein Seil zu erkennen ist, zum raufklettern wäre das allerdings nur geeignet gewesen, wenn die Wanne hier ordentlich gefüllt gewesen wäre. Wir hatten keine andere Wahl, als beim Rückzug entlang der Felsen irgendwo den Einstieg zu einer Umgehung zu suchen...und zum Glück auch zu finden.
Beim weiteren Aufstieg entlang des Tals hatte man uns dann auch endgültig das letzte Wasser abgedreht:






Der zweite Teil des Aufstieges änderte jetzt sein Bild: Auf steinigem, ziemlich alten Karrenweg ging es hinauf nach Morcat, einem von vielen verlassenen Dörfern hier in den Pyrenäen. Und dann waren sie plötzlich wieder da: Die Hinweisschilder von Zona Zero: Hier verlief also auch eine Enduroroute hinab: Da war dann auch wieder das Gefühl:  Hmm, mit Rad wär jetzt eigentlich cooler.
Morcat erwies sich dann auch als wahrer Knotenpunkt für diverse ZZ-Routen. Allerdings müsste an der Infrastruktur doch ein wenig gearbeitet werden:






So ein Stückchen Kuchen mit Café con leche wäre jetzt nicht schlecht gewesen. Obwohl das ...con leche ja schon da war:






...bzw. das Steak...allerdings nicht wirklich gut zubereitet.
Trotzdem strahlen solche verlassenen Orte auf mich immer eine ganz besondere Faszination aus. Vor 30 Jahren war hier oben noch richtig was los, ok, streicht richtig.

Vom Abgang zum Ausgangspunkt gibt es dann nur Eines zu berichten: Biken ist schon cooler...gerade abwärts.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Oktober 2017)

*Día siete*​
Genug gealternativ Gesportartet. Es wurde wieder Zeit zum 2Rad zu greifen. Aber, wie es John schon geschrieben hat: Am Vormittag kam es dann tatsächlich: Das von der Natur so dringend benötigte Wasser. Viel  sollte es aber nicht werden-Mittags war der Spuk schon wieder zu Ende.
Leider mußten wir ein wenig umplanen und dabei ging leider ein Mitfahrer verschüttet (sorry Oli)
Also quasi:Ohne Eins - Spiel Sieben ging es auch auf die gleichnamige ZZ-Route:






Mir schon aus dem letzten Jahr als Eselstour bekannt, wollte ich dieses Mal eine andere Abfahrtsvariante probieren.
Die Auffahrt verlief identisch mit der aus dem letzten Jahr. Ja genau so konnte ich mich erinnern: Zuerst auf Asphalt, dann Schotter, dann wieder Asphalt hoch...äh, was kam dann nochmal, ups, in dem Asphaltabschnitt kam die Erinnerung wieder, und Diese war nicht schön, weil ganz schön fies steil auf Trail mit Schiebung am Ende des Anstieges. Aber egal, irgendwie muß man halt rauf. Dafür war die Abfahrt mal wieder absolute Sahne und endete in der Murmelbahn:




















Flippern mit dem TT.

Ein feiner Spaß.
Nach weiterem fiesen Anstieg ließen wir das Schmirgelpapierwunderland hinter uns und es folgte ein durchaus entspannter Anstieg, vorerst auf alten Karrenwegen:






später auf Asphalt nach Oncins. Leider war der Esel vom letzten Jahr nicht mehr da. Ich hoffe er ist nicht zu Wurst verarbeitet worden.
Allerdings war das hübsche Restaurante noch vorhanden, so konnten wir eine Rast einlegen, was hier im Niemandsland ja garnicht so einfach war.
Die Abfahrt an den Flanken des Monte Magnesium:






Natürlich wieder ein Traum....ich muß mich halt immer wieder wiederholen. Anfangs noch zwischen den Mäuerchen ziemlich grob gepflastert, entwickelte sich der Pad wie auf dem Bild zu sehen zu herrlichem Flow.
Die Alternative stellte sich als etwas verblockter und rumpelnder als das Original heraus.
Mit einigen Gegenanstiegen hinauf nach, nein, nicht Ainsa, irgendwie sehen hier die Dörfchen alle kitchig schön aus:










Pueyo de Araguás schimpft sich dieser Mini-Ainsa-Verschnitt

Nach letzter Schiebung folgte nun der herrliche Abschluß durch die Flowmondlandschaft, ich kürze sie hier mal mit *Flomola* ab.
Hier muß ein Bild von Oli herhalten, welcher ja bei dieser Runde eigentlich überhaupt nicht dabei war, ich merke, ich kann euch nicht täuschen.  
Allerdings haben wir dieses Zuckerstückchen mehr als einmal in diesem Urlaub angesteuert:


----------



## Trekki (4. Oktober 2017)

Redaktioneller Hinweis: das letzte Bild ist defekt


Edit: das letzte Bild ist jetzt OK


----------



## Pete04 (4. Oktober 2017)

Buenos Favellas! Compagneros especiales! Torro Wiskircho maximo!  En Kloppertje, watt sach ich - enn Rockertje!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich bedanke mich sehr artig dafür, dass Du ein Bild von mir verwendest, das jene ca. 3 Sekunden einfängt, in denen ich in der Murmelbahn nicht schiebe. Wobei schieben noch aufgehübscht ist: Stolpern vulgo stümpern trifft es besser. Aber ansonsten: Vale!!!


----------



## Handlampe (7. Oktober 2017)

*Día ocho*​





Für mich lag heute wieder ein ZL Tag an. Dieses mal mit Barbara. Sie hatte den Vortag wegen Aua-Knie pausiert und wollte heute nur was ziemlich Leichtes (ZL) fahren. Wir suchten uns die ZL-06 heraus, da diese Ecke für uns noch komplett unbekannt war.

Start war an der Nordbrücke in Bonn:






Für den Schwerlastverkehr nicht wirklich geeignet. Auch nach der Überquerung des Rheins wirkte Bonn ein wenig verschlissen:
















So ein wenig, wie nach dem Krieg. Eine interessante Geschichte gibt es zu diesem Dorf. Es handelt sich um Jánovas, welches im Jahr 1900 noch 200 Einwohner hatte. Da hier der Rio Ara aufgestaut werden sollte, wurden die Menschen enteignet  und umgesiedelt. Der Staudamm wurde nie gebaut. Bis heute wehren sich die Leute gegen die Enteignung. Während wir durch die Ruinen fuhren entdeckten wir auch tatsächlich ein renoviertes Haus, an einem Weiteren wurde gerade gebaut.
Wäre spannend zu erfahren, was da gerade passiert, vielleicht weiß ja Jemand was genaueres.

Habe ich schon erwähnt, das mich solche Orte ziemlich faszinieren:











Weiter verlief die Route durch das weite Tal des Rio Ara Richtung Fiscal. Hier lässt die ZL wieder sämtliche Trails außen vor. Dank GPS und ein paar netten Wanderschildern konnten wir die Strecke dann aber doch noch umbauen und fanden noch ein paar sehr schöne Pfade durch das Tal:






Sogar mit Wasserlauf auf dem Pfad:




Verrückt, wo hier doch die meisten Bäche ausgetrocknet sind.
Selbst die Vierbeiner suchen den Schatten:






Fiscal, der Umkehrpunkt der Strecke, war dann auch tatsächlich mal wieder ein bewohnter Ort:





Richtung Startpunkt wählten wir dann hauptsächlich wieder die vorgegebene Strecke, mit einem kleinen zusätzlichen Abstecher:






Und den Jakobsweg sind wir auch wieder abschnittsweise gefahren. Aber Pilger haben wir schon wieder keine getroffen.






Der Weg zurück nach Jávonas erfolgte dann tatsächlich auch mal an ein paar hübschen, bewohnten Örtchen vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Oktober 2017)

Wirklich ganz grosses Kino...danke für die tollen Berichte und viele Grüsse auch an @Trekki von Sven aus Kiel (müssen irgendwann mal wieder miteinander fahren)...


----------



## Handlampe (7. Oktober 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Wirklich ganz grosses Kino...danke für die tollen Berichte und viele Grüsse auch an @Trekki von Sven aus Kiel (müssen irgendwann mal wieder miteinander fahren)...



Vielen Dank Sven.


----------



## Trekki (7. Oktober 2017)

*Achter Tag, andere Gruppe*​Wie oben von Uwe Handlampe schon angedeutet gab's heute wieder eine Gruppentrennung. Der gestern vergessene und zurückgelassene Oli ist bei der Gruppe dabei, die MTB fährt.



Hier fährt er wieder mit

Nun zur Tour



Wir haben uns von Rafa's Freund nach Morcat hochshutteln lassen und die zweite Hälfte der "EWS 2015, Tag 1" Strecke zurück nach Ainsa gefahren. 


Der Startpunkt ist bei ca. 1100m üNN, erst ein langer Downhill gut 500Hm runter und läuft dann über zwei lange Gegenanstiege runter nach Ainsa (ca. 530m üNN)




Dieser Downhill, also eine Sektion vom EWS, schlaucht etwas. Hat aber sehr viel spass gemacht.







Unterwegs noch einige verlassene Dörfer. Dies ist aber keine Überraschung mehr. Hier in den Pyrenäen gibt es mehr verlassene Dörfer als bewohnte Dörfer.




Der zweite Teil mit den Gegenanstiegen hat noch einige Bonbons, so wie diese Stelle mit einer Kompression.

Insgesamt wieder ein gelungener TT Tag


----------



## Pete04 (8. Oktober 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> *Día ocho*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alle Parameter schließen auf Wachtberg im Sommer!


----------



## bonsai.68 (9. Oktober 2017)

Sehr geiler Bericht Uwe, habe durch Deine tollen Bilder einiges wiedererkannt.
Macht Spass die Berichte zu lesen.


----------



## Handlampe (9. Oktober 2017)

*Día nueve*​
Heute musste die 2000 fallen. Da wir ja im letzten Jahr im März hier waren, war bei 1200 Schluß - Schnee hinderte uns damals daran über die Baumgrenze zu stossen. Aber dieses Mal sollte sie fallen.
Aus dem, zum letzten Jahr, wieder erweiterten Tourenangebot suchten wir uns dafür eine ZE Tour heraus. Wofür steht jetzt das ZE, puh...
*z*u *e*rotisch,
nur für Biker mit *z*uviel *E*nergie,
*z*uweilen *e*rregend.....
*Z*iemlich *e*gal, es sollte zu einem netten Aussichtspunkt auf über 2100 Meter gehen (ZE-07). Mehr konnte man aus der spanischen Beschreibung nicht deuten.
Also gut: Bus für die Anfahrt beladen, und ab zum Startpunkt.
In Escalona meldete sich mein löchriges Gedächtnis wieder zu Wort: Sollte die Anfahrt tatsächlich wieder durch diese winzigste Asphaltstrecke durch die Schlucht führen, welche Barbara und ich schon letztes Jahr mit dem Bus befahren hatten. Schon damals hatte ich Blut und Wasser geschwitzt, irgendwo in einem der Tunnelröhren stecken zu bleiben, wie eine halbe Kuh im Hals stecken bleibt.
Irgendwann wurde es dann zur Gewissheit: Ja, es war der ashaltierte Singletrail vom letzten Jahr.
Und das die Spanier da irgendwelche Felsblöcke weggeräumt haben, die da schon das letzte Mal rum lagen, wagte ich schwer zu bezweifeln.

Doch bevor es dann richtig eng wurde stoppte uns das:






Schau mal Einer an. Die Spanier hatten doch was getan: Nix Steine wegräumen...einfach die Straße dicht machen...ist einfacher
Und nu?
Wir sind ja Pflichtbewusste Deutsche und irgendwie waren die Zeichen recht eindeutig.
Bis zum Startpunkt waren es locker noch 10 Kilometer. Doch was soll ich sagen: Glück muß man haben. Eine spanische Rennradgruppe, welche wir kurz vorher überholt hatten, trudelte jetzt auch vor dem Hindernis ein.
Nach kurzem Grübeln schickten diese eine Vorhut durch die Sperre, zu checken ob der Weg frei war.
Die Vorhut tauchte 3 Minuten später wieder auf, schnappte die Nachhut...und verschwand für immer im verbotenen Tal.
Des Rätsels Lösung kam mir erst später.
Da stand doch was auf den Verbotsschildern in spanisch.
Ich bin mir sicher, das der Wortlaut im Deutschen wohl geheißen hat:
_Das Durchfahrtverbot gilt nicht für spanische Rennradgruppen, die eine Vorhut schicken und für deutsche Mountainbiker, die spanische Rennradgruppen dabei beobachten.
_
Dann konnten wir also auch los. Und mal ehrlich: Mit dem Bike war die Sache 1000mal schöner, als mit dem Bus:
















Am Ende dieses Traumes befand sich dann das selbe Barrieredings, wie zu Beginn der Strecke. Leider dieses Mal aber mit spanischen Nationalparkrangern auf dem nahegelegenen Parkplatz. Ich möchte betonen, dass die Straße am Rande des NP verläuft, nicht hindurch, trotzdem waren  die Herrschaften nicht gerade satisfecho uns zu sehen. Da wir des Spanischen allerdings nicht mächtig waren, zogen wir weiter, allerdings sollte die Sache am Ende der Tour noch eine Rolle spielen.
Die Auffahrt ist schnell erzählt: 1300 Höhenmeter am Stück.
Anfangs über Asphalt:






Später über breite Schotterpiste:






Aber alles sehr angenehm zu fahren, da nie wirklich steil. Sollte ZE doch: *Z*iemlich *e*infach heißen?
Wir waren da von der Zona Zero schon anderes gewohnt.
Was uns da allerdings als "netter Aussichtspunkt" kurz hinter dem höchsten Punkt der Strecke erwartete kann man, dieses Mal ganz ohne Übertreibung, als atemberaubend bezeichnen:











Mir stockte schon ein wenig der Atem: Der WAHNSINN
Das da unter uns war der Nationalpark, den wir vor zwei Tagen mit vielen anderen Menschen zu Fuß besucht hatten.
Genau Oli, das kannst du wohl glauben:





Eigentlich konnte man sich  hier oben gar nicht satt sehen, allerdings wollten wir auch irgendwann wieder runter. John entschied sich für die XL Variante zurück über Torla nach Ainsa (er wird bestimmt berichten) Der Rest fuhr die originale *z*auberhaft *e*ndlose Abfahrt.
Also erstmal wieder ein Stück zurück auf dem Anfahrtsweg:










...finde die Biker.

Nach 150 Höhenmeter Schotter bolzen....macht auch mal Spaß, bog der Trail nun ab und verlief nun, die Auffahrt mehrfach kreuzend wieder hinab nach Nerin:

Der Hamma, Leute. Teilweise purer Flow:






Dann wieder schwerer werdend:





Parallel zur Auffahrt verlaufend:






Ein TRAUM:










Und dann auch noch mit Einkehr in Nerin, wie gesagt, Einkehrmöglichkeiten sind hier sehr rar.
Und wer geglaubt hatte, das war's, der Trail änderte seine Erscheinung und wurde jetzt zum alten Eindrücksteineweg:










Am Ende dann auch noch mit *z*u *e*ngen und verblockten Serpentinen, für uns dann nicht mehr fahrbar.
So kamen wir dann zwar platt aber glückselig am eigentlichen Startpunkt der Route wieder heraus.
Aber da war ja noch was: Ca. 10 Kilometer gesperrter Canyon lagen noch zwischen uns und dem Bus.
Es gibt also noch folgendes zu berichten: Die bösen NP Behüter lagen doch tatsächlich noch auf der Lauer und ließen uns nicht passieren, ala _Herr der Ringe Gandalf_: *"You can not pass"*
Einer der Gefährten konnte zwar durchschlüpfen, der Rest durfte dann aber tatsächlich noch über den benannten _can not Pass_.
Soll heißen: 250 Höhenmeter oben drauf. Puh, meine Beine wollten das nicht mehr wirklich.
Allerdings, als wir dann oben waren, waren die Schmerzen dann auch schon wieder vergessen: Es folgte die abschließende endlose Abfahrt auf schmalem Asphaltband durch eine traumhafte Landschaft in herrlichem Abendlicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (9. Oktober 2017)

Das kannte ich noch nicht. Bilanz: Aber so was von Hammer, ey.


----------



## Trekki (9. Oktober 2017)

Die atemberaubenden Ausblicke sind in den Fotos nur zu erahnen. Die Hochebene und der Blick runter ins Tal war überwältigend.

Am Rand vom Asphalttrail, den wir den Rennradfahrern gefolgt sind, gab's noch nette Sachen.


 


Ein Pegelhäuschen mit einer Mutprobenbrücke.




Oben, bevor der Ausblick ins Tal erreicht ist



Blick auf die andere Seite vom Tal


Einige Tage vor uns ist @stuntzi dort lang gefahren. Seine Eindrücke decken sich mit unseren:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/compostix-bergradlpilgern-von-muenchen-nach-santiago.851231/page-37

Der von mir gewählte Rückweg über Torla war sicher nicht so trailig wie oben, aber ich wollte einfach so viel wie möglich von dieser Hochebene sehen.



Die "Nordbrücke"



 
Übersicht der Tour von heute


----------



## Pete04 (10. Oktober 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Das Durchfahrtverbot gilt nicht für spanische Rennradgruppen, die eine Vorhut schicken und für deutsche Mountainbiker, die spanische Rennradgruppen dabei beobachten.


Nix schlägt einen TTler mit prosaischem Wurzelverständnis! Genau so wird RECHT gesprochen, da kommt's her!
Aussichtspunkt: der Hammerhai! Da passt ja der Sellastock 5x rein, vernichte gerade alles als genial empfundene Bildmaterial.....
Und Treckis Pic vom Uwe sieht aus als wärt ihr inne Atacama unterwegs gewesen - Pic- und thestosterontechnich wohl ein Volltreffer
vor dem Hörrn! Stayed im Forum, der Pete!


----------



## AnjaR (10. Oktober 2017)

Leute, das ist der Hammer. Ich bin ein ganz klein wenig neidisch. Sowohl auf eure Erlebnisse, als auch auf eure Leistungen. Da hätte ich leider nicht mithalten können. 
Der Bericht gibt mir aber Motivation wieder konditionell und fahrtechnisch fitter zu werden.
Danke euch, dass wir an euerm Erlebnis teilhaben dürfen.


----------



## Trekki (10. Oktober 2017)

Makeing-of zu Handlampes Talfoto


----------



## Pete04 (10. Oktober 2017)

Wohl die Atacama-Version von "Ein Männlein steht im Hange!..."
Intuitiv dacht' ich noch "Wer iss denn da nochmal zurück und wieder hoch gedämmelt?!"
- aber mein Kleinhirn hatte noch während S-Works "John..." ausgespuckt... mit drei Punkten
aka the same Dämmeler as every Year/Time/Fotobericht. Punkt/Dott/Com


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Oktober 2017)

Alta watt für Bilda ! Kann man sagen was man will aber dem Uwe sein heiles Auge hat's druff 
Mein Neid ist mit Euch


----------



## Pete04 (11. Oktober 2017)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Leute, das ist der Hammer. Ich bin ein ganz klein wenig neidisch. Sowohl auf eure Erlebnisse, als auch auf eure Leistungen. Da hätte ich leider nicht mithalten können.
> Der Bericht gibt mir aber Motivation wieder konditionell und fahrtechnisch fitter zu werden.
> Danke euch, dass wir an euerm Erlebnis teilhaben dürfen.


Schreibt datt nicht eine Fitnesstrainerin?!


----------



## Handlampe (11. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Alta watt für Bilda ! Kann man sagen was man will aber dem Uwe sein heiles Auge hat's druff
> Mein Neid ist mit Euch




Vielen Dank, Hubi.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Oktober 2017)

Nich dafür ... da ich ja auch immer versuche gute Trailpics zu machen weiss ich auch wie schwer es ist den perfekten Moment einzufangen. Wobei ich da technisch auch am unteren Ende der Fahnenstange agiere mit meinem Händi  müsste vielleicht mal wieder hin und wieder ne halbwegs ordentliche cam mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (11. Oktober 2017)

Super Bericht und wahnsinnig schöne Fotos.


----------



## Handlampe (12. Oktober 2017)

*Día diez*​
Schnell erzählt: 1 Tag rumgepimmelt

Irgendwann am Abend sind wir dann noch hoch nach Ainsa Altstadt um dort Kalorien zu uns zu nehmen, die wir am Tag nicht verbraucht haben:


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. Oktober 2017)

War ja klar: Kaum ist die Hofaufsicht um die Ecke, wird rumgepimmelt. Heißt das nicht gut: Eifel-Litti


----------



## Trekki (18. Oktober 2017)

*Zehnter Tag (12. September)*​Neue Gruppenzusammenstellung und wieder ein Shuttletag für die nicht-rumpimmeler.


Shuttle deluxe : VW Bus mit 4x4 Antrieb, hoch auf 2300m üNN.

Die Auffahrt selbst ist schon ein Erlebnis: sehr holperige Piste, ist der Unterboden vom VW is mehrfach aufgesetzt. Aber keine Bilder.






Oben angekommen ziehen wir uns alles an, war der Rucksack hergibt und fahren die lezten Höhenmeter zu einem kleinen Bergstausee hoch. Von dort aus geht's den gleichen Weg wieder runter zum Startpunkt ....



 


... und ab in den Trail. Und zwar nur noch runter - runter - runter.




Keine Erfrischung - es stinkt moderig.

Bei 1500m üNN angekommen geht's wieder lange hoch, zunächst ein einfach zu fahrender Schotterweg.



Hier habe ich den Wegverlauf angedeutet. Bis ganz oben auf 2250m üNN geht es über eine Kuhwise, 100Hm tragen ist angesagt.








Wieder eine lange, tolle und anstrengede Abfahrt -> Abkühlung der Unterarme




 


Wer dies nachfahren möchte, hier gibt's den Track. Die ganz harten fahren natürlich selbst hoch. Dann hat die Rund 2300Hm. Für uns war es nur 1200Hm


----------



## Trekki (18. Oktober 2017)

*Elfter Tag (13. September)*​Solotour - der Monte Magnesio zieht mich magisch an. Dies ist ja der riesige Felsbrocken


 Hier in der Abendsonne.

Diesen Weg werde ich heute fahren. Einmal herum.



Ich kann mit nicht wirklich erklären, warum es eine Solotour ist. Gefragt habe ich viele aber nur Absagen bekommen. Evt. liegt es an der Ansage aus der Beschreibung: 1529Hm plus Anfahrt. Die Anfahrt incl. Runde aus der Beschreibung  sagt hierzu


> Variant "Purgatorio": we take the challenge to start from Aínsa following the route 7 (under Peña). So we raise the level up to 77km with 2.450m and 40% of accumulated path. Extremely hard


Ich wähle die weichgespülte Anfahrt auf Asphalt- und Schotterwegen. In der Summe 2100Hm und 76km

Bilder von der Tour




Übergang von Asphalt nach feinen Schotter und unmittelbar weiter ins Grobe.




Wenige Meter Später ist verwandelt sich  der Forstweg in einen Singletrail.




Und wird auch mal etwas breiter (von rechts, oben kommend). 



um auch sofort wieder schmal zu werden und wieder Höhenmeter zu machen.




Die letzte Abfahrt habe ich einige Tager vorher schon gemacht - knapp unterhalb der Flanke vom Felsen.


----------



## route61 (18. Oktober 2017)

Schöner Bericht, tolle Bilder! Man könnte die Tour für die nicht ganz so Ausdauernden humaner machen, indem man mit dem Auto nach Oncins fährt und dort startet.


----------



## Trekki (19. Oktober 2017)

Meine Version der Anfahrt war schon human. Alles auf Asphalt oder breiten Schotterwegen. Die Abfahrt ging durch die "alternative Mondlandschaft". Diese wird erst bei der Tour vom letzten Tag beschrieben.


----------



## Handlampe (21. Oktober 2017)

*día once*​





Schon wieder kein Rad gefahren.
Was schreibt der Mensch da, werdet ihr euch jetzt fragen. Da sitzt die Barbara doch auf dem Rad und befährt einen herrlichen Pfad.
Allerdings wurde dieses Bild ca. 1,5 Jahre zuvor abgelichtet (man erkennt es auch an der jugendlichen Frische der Fahrerin)
Jetzt kommt natürlich die Erklärung. Man richte das Augenmerk einmal auf die linke Seite des Bildes: Da lugt etwas aus dem Wasser, und zwar eine Kirchturmspitze, genau so wie im Reschensee, so wurde auch hier ein Dorf unter Wasser gesetzt.

Und so sah die ganze Sache am elften Tag unserer diesjährigen Reise aus:






Da fehlen doch ein paar Kubikmeter Wasser in dem Stausee. Keine Ahnung, wo die hin sind... Allerdings hat es dann doch noch für die heutige Sportart gereicht. Bei genauem Hinschauen habt ihr die gelben Punkte ja vielleicht schon auf dem Bild oben erkannt:

Hier sind die gelben Punkte noch auf dem Hänger:





Es war wieder Paddeln angesagt. Dieses Mal allerdings mit Plastik-, anstatt Gummibooten. Und außerdem in deutlich ruhigeren Gewässern.
So ruhig, das wir bei diesem Ausflug so ganz ohne Kapitäne ausgekommen sind.





Familie Kraft mit Nachwuchskapitän






Wieder ein neues Erlebnis durch dieses smaragdgrüne Wasser zu gleiten. Hinein in die einzelnen Seitenarme dieses halbvollen Stausees.

Vorbei an toten Ents:





Ein sehr entspannter Tag auf dem Wasser, der dann auch tatsächlich noch mit einer Panne endete:
Micha hat platt gefahren.
Allerdings mit dem Auto. Und wir hatten noch nicht einmal Reifenheber dabei.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (22. Oktober 2017)

Uwe, kein Wunder das Du heute keine Lust auf nasse Eifel hattest.......TOP! Ich empfinde höchste Ehrfurcht vor den gewaltigen Bilder, (für mich) unbezwingbare Höhenmeter (dem damit verbunden Abfahrtspass ) und dem mutigen Outfit vor der Wasserfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (23. Oktober 2017)

Wie am Rursee, nur ohne Kirche.


----------



## Trekki (23. Oktober 2017)

Tag Zwölf (14. September)

Heute ein ZA Tour - ziemlich Anstrengend.
http://bttpirineo.com/es/rutas-btt-pirineo/za-03-comodoto


 

Diese Tour ist - meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach - sehr schön. Es ist einfach alles dabei
- Anstieg mit Aussicht auf die Bergwelt
- Hochalm
- Tragepassage (ausgiebig)
- steile Abfahrt
- flowige Abfahrt
- verwinkelt durch den Wald
- Enduro-Rennstrecke

Nur Pannen, Verletzungen und verlorene Mitfahrer fehlen nur zur perfekten Tour.




Das Höhenprofil ist einfach zu lesen: auf einer Piste hoch, dann einen Pfad runter. Der letzte Teil vom hoch ist steil und der erste Teil vom runter ist auch steil.




Hier haben wir schon das meiste vom Anstieg auf der Piste hinter uns. Die Wolken spielen mit den Bergen im Hintergrund - mal sind die Gipfel ganz im Flaum, mal in der strahlenden Sonne. Auf dem gegenüberliegenden Tal sind auf unserer Höhne einige Schneefelder zu sehen




Etwas höher ist die Piste zu Ende, die Pause ist verdient.




Hinter der Pausenstelle gehts leicht bergab über eine breite Wiese. Am Ende der Wiese tauschen Fahrer und Räder die Position. Zuerst ist der Weg hoch gut zu erkennen




Hier sieht es für uns wie oben aus, ist es aber nicht. Auf dem Navi geht der Track weiter, ein Weg ist nicht wirklich zu erkennen. Die nächste Pause ist fällig. Ich vermute, dass Uwes Version vom Tourenbericht in dieser Passage stark von meiner abweicht. 




Hier ist ganz oben (2334m üNN lt. meinem Navi) und es ist wieder ein Weg zu erkennen. Hierfür muss ich allerdings die Perspektive ändern




Das vorherige Foto ist an der höchsten Stelle von diesem Pfad aufgenommen. Hier gehts drum die Zunge gerade im Mund zu halten und auf den Weg konzentrieren.
An dieser höchsten Stelle ist der Start einer Enduro-Rennstrecke. Wir haben mitleid mit den Rennfahrern, die hier im Wettkampf hoch und mit Tempo wieder runter müssen.




Hier ein weiterer Teil der Rennstrecke, hinten ist etwas vom Flatterband (blau) zu erkennen.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (23. Oktober 2017)

Ihr Helden, Ihr


----------



## Handlampe (23. Oktober 2017)

Da John schon alles geschrieben hat und wohl keiner meine Meinung zur Strecke wissen möchte, kommen noch ein paar Bilder von mir:

Besagte Auffahrt:





Sogar mit Wasser im Hintergrund:










Besagter Flaum:





Besagte kurze Wiesenabfahrt:





Besagter Gipfel:










Und dann auch das erste, noch schöne, Stück Fahrt über den Grat:












Zwischen diesen beiden Bildern liegen einige Höhenmeter, auf dem Hintern rutschend, die Bremse zum schmelzen bringend, nicht fotografieren könnend, weil Angst habend.
Dies möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht verschweigen.
Allerdings kann ich auch sagen: Ab dem letzten Bild wurde die Strecke dann doch wieder ziemlich genial.


----------



## Jones_D (23. Oktober 2017)

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht, die Bilder und Beschreibungen machen richtig Lust selber dort hin zu fahren.


----------



## Handlampe (24. Oktober 2017)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht, die Bilder und Beschreibungen machen richtig Lust selber dort hin zu fahren.


Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (24. Oktober 2017)

Das Bild ohne Farbe  ist ja mal der Hammer, auch die anderen Bilder sind Top!
Danke für das Mitnehmen...


----------



## Trekki (24. Oktober 2017)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht, die Bilder und Beschreibungen machen richtig Lust selber dort hin zu fahren.


Die Entfernung ist schon heftig, jetzt mit einigen Wochen Abstand bleibt aber nur noch die Erinnerung an die Touren vort Ort und die An- und Abreise verblasst.
Die Jahreszeit war optimal gewählt. Kein nennenswerter Regen, Warm, Sonne.
Tipp: nimm große Kondition und ein kleines Kettenblatt mit.


----------



## Trekki (5. November 2017)

*Dreizehnter Tag (15. September)*
Abschlußtour, alles was nahe bei Ainsa liegt und besonders Spass macht.




Hier in rot die 35km Tour mit gut 900Hm und in schwarz das Gebiet der "Mondlandschaft"




Einstieg zur Mondlandschaft. Ganz selten sind die Strecken - wie hier - mit einem Warnhinweis markiert. Somit ist klar, dass ein Highlight folgt.




So ist der Warnhinweis - klein und ganz unten auf dem Boden.




Und so ähnlich wie hier im Bild gehts dann weiter. Am besten schön auf der Spur bleiben 








... oder auch einfach den Flow geniessen




Anderer Mitfahrer, gleich Flow.




Ohne Mond aber viel Landschaft

Zum Abendessen geht es wieder zum Restaurant am Ende der Welt



Der Berg ganz links (Monte Magnesio) glüht in der Abendsonne, ein Fragment von einem Regenbogen erscheint und




der Hauptgang vom Abendessen gart über den offenen Kohlegrill.

Das war's - 13 Tage in und um Ainsa, ein Traumurlaub.

Hier noch einige Links
Das Ende der Welt Restaurant http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=42.46849&mlon=0.10815#map=17/42.46849/0.10815
Hotel http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=42.4139&mlon=0.1401#map=16/42.4139/0.1401
Campingplatz http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=42.4351&mlon=0.1353#map=16/42.4351/0.1353
Die Kirche im Stausee http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=42.3194&mlon=0.2043#map=15/42.3194/0.2043
ZonaZero Tourenportal https://bttpirineo.com/en


----------



## jokomen (6. November 2017)

Super Bericht ! Da werden wieder Erinnerungen wach!  Wir müssen da unbedingt auch noch mal hin !


----------



## beutelfuchs (12. Juli 2018)

Moin,
sehr nette Bilder! Ich bin ab 11.08. ´ne knappe Woche dort (mit nur 3h Anfahrt).
Was sind denn die must-haves bzgl Tret- und Shuttletouren? So mit epischer Landschaft und/oder endlosem Flow?
1x Rafting steht schon.
Ist noch wer da in der Zeit?


----------



## Trekki (12. Juli 2018)

Unsere Touren sind beschrieben und bebildert. Meist sind links zu den Tracks dabei.
Mein Tipp: starte mit etwas leichterem um das Gelände kennen zu lernen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (13. August 2018)

Gestern ist uns der Kollege mitten auf der Abfahrt vom ZZ008 begegnet und war durch absolut nichts aus der Ruhe zu bringen.


----------



## Trekki (13. August 2018)

Die Geier haben wir immer nur in der Luft gesehen, waren wohl auf der Ausschau nach abgestürzten MTBlern. Ist das Rad von Eurem abgestürzten Kollegen noch OK? Oder ist das aus hin?




Edit: habe mir gerade den Link zu den ZZ Portal angeschaut. Dies ist offensichtlich stark umgebaut worden. Insbesondere finde ich den Download der GPX Dateien nicht mehr. Falls jemand hier etwas benötigt, bitte ich um eine PN


----------



## cxfahrer (13. August 2018)

https://aragonbike.turismodearagon.com/descargas/
"ZZ" in die Suchmaske eingeben.


----------



## beutelfuchs (17. August 2018)

Es gibt auch die ztrails App mit 49 trails oder so samt gpx, Beschreibung und paar Bildern.

Mein kurzes Fazit zur ZZ nach 6 kurzen Tagen mit 4x MTB, 1x barranco und einen Tag abhaengen: Sehr gut, trockenes Klima, nette Landschaft, und die Touren welche wir probiert haben (zz 7,8,11 und ze001) waren alle vale la pena. Was vielleicht fehlt wären paar geshaptere Sachen zur Abwechslung wie in Finale. So sind alles Naturtrails und manche etwas schottrig. Aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau. Im September sind wir jedenfalls wieder da, jetzt erstmal weiter an den verregneten Atlantik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

